# Hydro Gear G730 transmision filter - looking for a cross reference number



## Alberta_Boy (Apr 29, 2011)

I bought a *Husqvarna GTH26V52* last year that has a *Hydro Gear G730* transmission in it. Rather than having to pay top money for the OEM oil filter for this transmission, I looking for a cross reference to Frame or Wix for this filter. Does anyone know if there is such a cross reference number? Thank you.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Did you try using Google with the part#?


----------



## Alberta_Boy (Apr 29, 2011)

*Transmission Oil Filter*

I just called Hydro Gear and the part number is 52114 for this transmission oil filter. It appears that a person can pick one up for about $12 USD from third party sites on the web. However it appears that Frame and Wix does not have a cross reference for this filter. Thanks



Bill Kapaun said:


> Did you try using Google with the part#?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I emailed them maybe they will answer soon.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Well this is what I got back from them but I still believe there has to be an aftermarket filter that will work. The message is pasted below from Hydro gear.

The only filter that is approved is our 52114 filter. It is available through any Authorized Hydro-Gear Service Center. To locate your nearest service center go to the website that you wrote us from and select “Service / Dealer Locator”. Then type your zip code in the box on the left side.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

They replied again today after I kinda told them I didnt appreciate the lack of info they provided. They went on to explain that the filters in stores are pressure type filters, and theirs actually work in reverse, and have suction to them? I am not sure either way but OE might be the safe way to go just to make sure. wjjones.


----------



## Alberta_Boy (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you very much for trying to track down a decent reply from them. It does sound like the OEM filter maybe the safest route to go at the moment. I was able to find one or two filters for sale on the web that said would fit, but who knows if there are going to be the pressure type that Hydro-Gear says that they have to be. Thank you again for checking into this as I greatly appreciate it. Cheers.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Alberta_Boy said:


> Thank you very much for trying to track down a decent reply from them. It does sound like the OEM filter maybe the safest route to go at the moment. I was able to find one or two filters for sale on the web that said would fit, but who knows if there are going to be the pressure type that Hydro-Gear says that they have to be. Thank you again for checking into this as I greatly appreciate it. Cheers.




I dont blame you its not worth burning up your rearend. I bet some will become available in the aftermarket before to long.


----------



## txsteve (Dec 4, 2011)

The automotive filters are designed for pressure..The pump sucks oil from pan to pump then generate pressure around 80 lbs.+/-...Then thru the filter to the oil galleries..
The filtering element inside the metal jacket are warped by screen so the element don't blow apart and clog the galleries...

On the Hydros..the filter is on the pickup before the pump so the filter is working negative pressure..(sucking)..so the filtering element is made different then the automotive types..
Maybe also the element material is way different too..and the flow thru the element/screen is the opposite protection..??

I didn't open one up yet to see what's in it and compare between auto vs hydro types..I got two - three months before oil/filter before I open the old filter and peep..
If you do it before me,,Get some pictures and post..


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

txsteve said:


> The automotive filters are designed for pressure..The pump sucks oil from pan to pump then generate pressure around 80 lbs.+/-...Then thru the filter to the oil galleries..
> The filtering element inside the metal jacket are warped by screen so the element don't blow apart and clog the galleries...
> 
> On the Hydros..the filter is on the pickup before the pump so the filter is working negative pressure..(sucking)..so the filtering element is made different then the automotive types..
> ...


 Thankyou for the info Steve when you do open one up let us know what you find out.


----------



## th0r34uX (Oct 7, 2021)

Alberta_Boy said:


> I bought a *Husqvarna GTH26V52* last year that has a *Hydro Gear G730* transmission in it. Rather than having to pay top money for the OEM oil filter for this transmission, I looking for a cross reference to Frame or Wix for this filter. Does anyone know if there is such a cross reference number? Thank you.





In case someone comes here to find a cross reference #

Wix # WL10102


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Here is some of the cross refs for that part number......I would also check NAPA to see if they have one that crosses...






Oil filter cross reference


15 replacement oil filters for CARQUEST 94102. See cross reference chart for CARQUEST 94102 and more than 200.000 other oil filters.



www.oilfilter-crossreference.com


----------

